# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Instanciation d'un registre  dcalage

## seni404

Salut, j'arrive pas  comprendre comment a fonctionne l'instanciation en VHDL par exemple je veux instancier le registre  dcalage "shifter17" 


```

```

et pour l'instaniciation :


```

```

----------


## titiri

Bonjour,

    L'instanciation avec mapping par position (le 1er signal mapp va sur le 1er signal de l'entit, et ainsi de suite) est vraiment  banir !! Si l'ordre de dclaration change dans le module qui est mapp, c'est la fin !!  ::cry:: 
    Enfin la dclaration des component est certes "scolaire" mais dangereuse car elle requiert imprativement que toutes les valeurs par dfaut ventuellement dfinies aux generic/port de l'entit soient 100% cohrentes avec le component et qu'elles soient toutes mappes lors de l'instanciation. En effet, les generic/port ayant une valeur par dfaut peuvent ne pas tre mapp. Au niveau "industriel", la dclaration des "components" est trs souvent (voire toujours) lie  l'utilisation de logiciels style VisualHDL (et bof bof ce genre d'outils). Ces outils peuvent se permettre de maintenir  jour les components, mais pour un pauvre humain, c'est toujours un terrain glissant  ::oops:: 

    Bref, prfrez plutt cette criture (en supprimant la dclaration du component), compatible  partir du VHDL93 :



```

```

    Quant  la signification de ce mapping (objet par objet) :
le signal "aclr" du module "shifter17" est connect au signal "not(reset)"
mme principe pour les autres signaux

Cdlt

----------


## mith06

> Bref, prfrez plutt cette criture (en supprimant la dclaration du component), compatible  partir du VHDL93 :


Srieux on est pas oblig de dclar un component quand on veut l'instancier????!!!  :8O:

----------


## titiri

Bonjour,

    Et non, la dclaration du "component" n'est pas obligatoire  :;): .  partir du VHDL-1993, l'instanciation directe de n'importe quel sous-module est ralisable avec la syntaxe:



```

```

 noter qu'il y a mme une possibilit supplmentaire : l'tiquette "label" peut avoir exactement le mme nom que le sous-module connect  ::ccool:: . Ce qui tait impossible en VHDL-1987. Ceci est trs pratique lorsque l'on connecte un sous-module qui n'apparat qu'une unique fois. ::P: 

Cette dclaration du component est seulement ncessaire lorsque l'on souhaite utiliser les "configuration" en VHDL, ce qui soit dit en passant reste assez lourd alors que de nombreux quivalents (plus simples !) existent. Donc vraiment "obsolte" cette dclaration... ::mrgreen:: 

Cdlt

----------


## seni404

Salut,
merci pour votre aide mais en utilisant cette solution, il m'affiche l'erreur suivante : Cannot find expanded name "work.shifter17".  ::cry::

----------


## titiri

Bonjour,

     Il faut que l'entit "shifter17" :

soit compile dans la mme bibliothque que le module faisant le mapsoit compile avant (sinon sa rfrence n'existe pas encore, of course...)

Cdlt

----------


## seni404

Salut
SVP je veux savoir la configuration du composant  quelle bloc doit tre faite, voila l'exemple ci dessous lui manque la configuartion des composants AND et XOR , SVP si vous pouvez m'aider


```

```

----------


## titiri

Bonjour,

    Comme je vous l'ai indiqu le 22/10/2012  11h24, prfrez l'instanciation directe (sans dclarer le "component" et sans utiliser la "configuration")  ::P: 
    Si vous souhaitez tout de mme utiliser les "config", cela se passe aprs le "end" de l'architecture (donc en dehors de l'architecture).
    Dans les grandes lignes, une configuration s'utilise comme suit :


```

```

    Pour ma part, je suis hostile  ces configurations qui n'ont que pour seul avantage de nous pourrir la vie  ::aie::  J'estime que leur utilisation est rserve  ceux qui dveloppent le VHDL avec des outils graphiques et qui peuvent se permettre de mettre  jour tous les codes sources en quelques clics.
    Si comme moi (et beaucoup d'autres) vous dveloppez votre VHDL uniquement avec un diteur textuel (style NotePad++), la mise  jour des configurations devient trs vite l'enfer et une source d'erreurs quasi-illimite...  ::aie:: 

Cdlt

----------


## seni404

je cherche  savoir le type d'entrelaceur utilis dans chacune de ces normes:
IEEE 802.11
IEEE 802.16
IEEE 802.15
SVP qui a des liens d'articles ou de livres qui contamnent le sujet de l'entrelacement dans les normes sans fils, c'est urgent  ::cry:: 
merci

----------


## titiri

Bonsoir,

     Google est votre ami, non   ::aie:: 

http://standards.ieee.org/about/get/802/802.11.html
http://standards.ieee.org/about/get/802/802.15.html
http://standards.ieee.org/about/get/802/802.16.html

Cdlt

----------

